# Hinterrad läuft nicht sauber im Rahmen und Steckachse verkratzt!



## Cybeth (27. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

heute hatte ich ein Tour mit mehreren Leuten zusammen unternommen und die Profis haben sich mal mein ZR 7 etwas näher angeschaut!

Aufgefallen ist ihnen die zerkratzte Steckachse am Hinterrad, anscheinend bei der Montage vom Tisch gefallen oder umgekippt!

Desweiteren läuft das Hinterrad ungefähr 0,5 cm aus der Spur, sitzt nicht gleichmäßig im Rahmen, in Fahrtrichtung neigt das Hinterrad nach links und läuft nicht sauber in der Flucht zum Vorderrad!

Macht man die Steckachse locker und drückt das Rad in die Flucht, bleibt das während der Fahrt nicht lange und drückt sich wieder zurück.

Der Rahmen scheint auch nicht exakt gleichmäßig zu sein! Die Abstand unten und oben an der Strebe passen nicht genau vom Abstand.

O-Ton. Da hätte man mir ein auf die schnelle zusammengeschustertes Bike verkauft, nicht sauber montiert und Teile zerkratzt! Wird wohl ein Praktikant dran geschraubt haben, oder Leute die keine Zeit und keine Lust hätten.

Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Blutaar (27. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
ich würde das Problem mal H&S BD schildern.

Hat die Nabe denn Spiel? Schonmal das Hinterrad in einem anderen Rahmen montiert, oder in deinem mit anderer Steckachse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cybeth (27. Oktober 2017)

Moin, ich würde sagen so einen halben Millimeter. Das Rad drückt sich halt immer wieder zurück in die Aufnahme, auch wenn die Streckachse ziemlich stramm eingestellt ist. Umbauen kann ich erst mal nicht, zum testen!


----------



## Blutaar (27. Oktober 2017)

Wenn das Rad sich zurück drückt, bewegt sich denn die Achse mit? Hat sie ohne Laufrad Spiel im Rahmen?
Welcher LFRS ist es? Mit Spacern? Boost oder X12?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Oktober 2017)

Steckachse?
Sieht aber fast wie Ssp aus.

Auch ein Blick auf die Seite des Inverkehrbringers offenbart einen solchen.

Machma Vodo fonn rächts.


----------



## Blutaar (27. Oktober 2017)

wth ist ein Inverkehrbringer?
Stimmt aber, jetzt wo dus sagst, ähnelt eher dem alten System...


----------



## Cybeth (27. Oktober 2017)

So, die Bilder von rechts und mittig! 

Man sieht auch an der Sattelstütze entlang, dass das Rad nicht im Lot ist.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Oktober 2017)

Aha, also Schnellspanner.
Du weißt wie man einen solchen korrekt betätigt?
Ich frage weil Du immerhin selbigen als Steckachse bezeichnet hast ...

....................

Andererseits, irgendwie scheint das Schaltauge nicht so recht zum verarbeiteten AUsfallende zu passen.

....................

Achja, sind die beiden Federchen in der richtigen Einbaulage?


----------



## Cybeth (27. Oktober 2017)

Sorry, habe mich vertan. Schnellspanner stimmt wohl. Wie meinst du das, wie Schnellspanner korrekt zu betätigen und was meinst du genau mit dem Schaltauge? Die Federn sind richtig herum!


----------



## Cybeth (29. Oktober 2017)

So, ein freundlicher Radkollege hat das Problem mit dem "schiefen" Rad behoben!

Dadurch das die Bremse falsch eingestellt war, drückte sich das Rad immer wieder aus der geraden Laufrichtung! Er löste die beiden Schrauben und löste den Schnellspanner und drückte das Rad am Sattel runter und machte den Spanner wieder fest! Danach betätigte er den Bremshebel und zog die Innensechskant wieder an und siehe da, Problem gelöst!

Am Vorderrad genau das gleiche, jetzt läuft alles exakt in der Spur und es verzieht sich nichts mehr! Die Schaltung stellt er mir auch noch ordentlich ein!

PS. Die Reifen zieht er mir auch noch anständig auf!

Insgesamt wurde das Bike von Radon einfach auf die Schnelle zusammengerotzt, so wie er sagte! 1 Min mehr Arbeit hätten das Problem erst gar nicht auftauchen lassen!

Anbei noch ein Bild, falls der eine oder andere ein ähnliches Problem hat und schnelle Abhilfe leisten kann!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2017)

Dann waren die "Profis" welche die Erstdiagnose gestellt haben dann  doch nicht sooo  Profi 
Man sollte grundsätzlich den Schnellspanner erst anziehen wenn das Bike auf dem Boden steht.
Ansonsten besteht oft die Möglichkeit das man den schief anzieht. Denke mal das die Bremse da auch nichts rausgedrückt hat sondern dein Kumpel die Bremse auf die neue Position nochmal zentriert hat.

Übrigens kann unterschiedlicher Abstand im Hinterbau auch daran liegen das die nicht immer symmetrisch sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. Oktober 2017)

Dann hätte ja die Bremse extrem schleifen müssen.
Das hast Du von Dir aus nicht bemerkt?

Oh. Armes Fahrrad. Als solches möchte man dann aber von Dir womöglich nicht gefahren werden 

..................


Uuups, da hat sich ja jemand dazwischen gedrängt


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2017)

Was macht denn der Kabelbinder an der Strebe ? Soll der dafür sorgen dass die Bremsleitung nicht in die Speichen gerät ? (ich hoffe das wäre nicht Dein ernst)


----------



## Blutaar (29. Oktober 2017)

Schön, dass dein Problem vorerst gelöst ist. Frage nach Bremse wär auch mein nächster Ansatz gewesen...

Ich würde Radon nicht generell die Schuld geben. Der günstige Preis muss sich ja irgendwoher ergeben. Jedes "fertige" Rad , egal ob Radon, Scott oder sonstwer, muss einfach nochmal penibel geprüft werden. Meine Meinung...

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du neu im MTB Hobby bist, kann ich dir nur raten dich mit deinem neuen Weggefährten technisch zu beschäftigen. Lege dir das notwendigste Werkzeug zur Wartung zu (>100,-), schaue dir YT-Videos an und "zerleg" dein Rad einmal und bau es neu zusammen.

Könntest z.B. damit anfangen, die Arbeiten die dein Kollege machen will, unter seiner Anleitung selber zu machen.
Schrauben macht fast genauso viel Spaß wie fahren und wenn man mal alleine ne Panne hat, steht man nicht dumm da...


----------



## Cybeth (29. Oktober 2017)

Moin! Die Bremsen haben nicht geschliffen, sondern das Hinterrad hat sich gleich nach dem ersten Meter wieder dem Bremssattel angepasst! Gut und günstig bedeutet ja nicht, dass man was zusammengeschustertes bekommt! Ist ja bei anderen technischen Geräten auch nicht so, oder der Handwerker, nur weil sein Angebot günstig ist, muss man ein gewisses Pfusch-Potenzial einkalkulieren. Ob die MTBs für 2 oder 3000 besser zusammengeschraubt sind, mag mal dahingestellt sein.

Werkzeuge und Montageständer ist alles vorhanden! Gedore Drehmoment von 1-300 Nm alles vorhanden, da ich viel an meinen PKWs schraube. 

Ja der Kabelbinder ist für die Bremsleitung und mir ist das Jacke wie Hose, wie das optisch ausschaut, Hauptsache der Nutzen ist da! PS: Mir ist das auch ziemlich worscht, was andere Leute denken oder nicht! Ich muss mich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen!

Als nächstes zeigt mir der Radkollege, wie die Reifen ordentlich aufgezogen werden und die Schaltung optimal eingestellt wird! Bin froh das es noch nette Leute gibt, die nicht nur dumm rumlabern, sondern auch tatkräftig unterstützen und man was lernen kann!


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Was macht denn der Kabelbinder an der Strebe ? Soll der dafür sorgen dass die Bremsleitung nicht in die Streben gerät ? (ich hoffe das wäre nicht Dein ernst)


----------



## tommi67 (29. Oktober 2017)

Du scheinst ja ne richtige Leuchte zu sein was das schrauben angeht.Laut Deiner Aussage reparierst.Du Autos.Da müsstest Du allerdings etwas mehr Grundwissen mitbringen wenn das stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2017)

Cybeth schrieb:


> Ja der Kabelbinder ist für die Bremsleitung und mir ist das Jacke wie Hose, wie das optisch ausschaut, Hauptsache der Nutzen ist da! PS: Mir ist das auch ziemlich worscht, was andere Leute denken oder nicht! Ich muss mich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen!



Der Kabelbinder hat KEINEN nutzen. Sonst würde millionen von Radfahrer das gleiche Problem haben. Das hat nix mit Optik zu tun weshalb ich das anspreche sondern damit dass es sinnlos ist, weil die Bremsleitung niemals nicht in die Speichen kommen kann.
Da möchte ich lieber mal kein repariertes Auto von Dir fahren.



Cybeth schrieb:


> Als nächstes zeigt mir der Radkollege, wie die Reifen ordentlich aufgezogen werden und die Schaltung optimal eingestellt wird! Bin froh das es noch nette Leute gibt, die nicht nur dumm rumlabern, sondern auch tatkräftig unterstützen und man was lernen kann!



Wir labern nicht dumm daher sondern stellen fest, dass Du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast und geben zu Recht Tips weil Du offenbar überfordert bist. Wenn Du Dich angegriffen fühlst weil man Deine Schrauberkenntnisse in Frage stellt ist das nur Dein eigenes Problem. Wir versuchen Dich auf Fehler hinzuweisen.

Und nochwas: Ein Drehmoment, egal ob von Gedore, Syntase oder wem auch immer, egal ob 50 oder 300 Euro, ein Drehmoment der einen so hohen Einstellbereich hat kann NIEMALS über den gesamten Einstellbereich genau sein. Das ist unmöglich. Daher solltest Du diesen Drehmoment nicht für kleine Schrauben die nur 4 oder 10NM benötigen nutzen. Da sind Abweichungen von locker 20% drin. Dafür gibt es extra Werkzeug für niedrige Drehmomente und hohe Drehmomente. Auch das ist kein dummes "daher Gelaber" sondern zeigt lediglich auf das Du Dich nicht auskennst. Und wir versuchen Dir zu erklären dass es besser ist das Du mit Deinem derzeitigen Wissensstand lieber nichts am Rad schrauben solltest sondern es eine gute Entscheidung ist dass Du Dich anlernen läßt


----------



## on any sunday (29. Oktober 2017)

Cybeth schrieb:


> Dadurch das die Bremse falsch eingestellt war, drückte sich das Rad immer wieder aus der geraden Laufrichtung!



So krumm kann keine Bremse angeschraubt werden, das sie das Rad bei sachgemässer Befestigung und Benutzung der Schnellspanner aus der Spur drücken kann.

Bei korrektem Einbau des Rades schleift dann nämlich die Bremse, wenn der Sattel schief eingebaut wurde.


----------



## Cybeth (29. Oktober 2017)

Bevor das hier ausartet und nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Meine Gedore Drehmomentschlüssel decken den Bereich von 1 bis 300 Nm ab. Das heißt nicht, dass ich nur einen Schlüssel habe, sondern 5 an der Zahl. Von 1-5, usw...

Im übrigen habe ich schon an PKWs geschraubt, da haben mit Sicherheit einige von euch noch in die Windeln geschissen! Nichts für Ungut, jetzt wo die Lösung des Problems erkannt und gepostet wurde, kommen die "dicken" Ratschläge im Nachhinein, aber vorher irgendwelche Beiträge, die nichts mit einer Lösung zu tun haben! Bin auch nicht eingeschnappt oder beleidigt, habe ein dickes Fell und mir geht der unnütze Kram eh am Arsch vorbei  So und nun geh ich erst mal ne Runde biken 

PS: Der Thread kann von mir aus geschlossen werden


----------



## Epic-Treter (29. Oktober 2017)

Werden Radon-Bikes per Versand komplett fertig montiert ausgeliefert? 


Edit sagt: Gut, dass Du in einem Forum eine Frage stellst, wo alle ausser Dir keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Oktober 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> So krumm kann keine Bremse angeschraubt werden, das sie das Rad bei sachgemässer Befestigung und Benutzung der Schnellspanner aus der Spur drücken kann.
> 
> Bei korrektem Einbau des Rades schleift dann nämlich die Bremse, wenn der Sattel schief eingebaut wurde.


Da sehe ich auch nen Logikfehler. Wenn die Bremse beim Einbau nicht geschliffen hat, wie der TE ja sagt, dann wird sie keinesfalls das Rad aus der Spur drücken, selbst wenn sie schräg montiert wurde.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. Oktober 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Da sehe ich auch nen Logikfehler. Wenn die Bremse beim Einbau nicht geschliffen hat, wie der TE ja sagt, dann wird sie keinesfalls das Rad aus der Spur drücken, selbst wenn sie schräg montiert wurde.


Du könntest ja mal eine schöne Einbaulehre schweißen damit das nicht wieder passiert 
Sonst entsteht beim nächsten Mal womöglich wieder so eine gewisse Einbauleere ...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Oktober 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Du könntest ja mal eine schöne Einbaulehre schweißen damit das nicht wieder passiert
> Sonst entsteht beim nächsten Mal womöglich wieder so eine gewisse Einbauleere ...


Dir sch(w)eiße ich gleich ne Einbaulehre..


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich mich damit beim Einbau.leere(n)?


----------



## Epic-Treter (29. Oktober 2017)

Bei Deiner Leere hilft auch keine Lehre


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Oktober 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Kann ich mich damit beim Einbau.leere(n)?


Yepp. Sattel raus, und über dem Sattelrohr ordentlich abdrücken. Danach den Sattel wieder rein. Sollte wie geschmiert laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blutaar (29. Oktober 2017)

Ist das normal hier, oder habt ihr diese Saison alle euren Helm zu oft getestet?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Oktober 2017)

Blutaar schrieb:


> Ist das normal hier, oder habt ihr diese Saison alle euren Helm zu oft getestet?


Ich hab tatsächlich im Sommer einmal zu hart meinen Helm getestet..


----------

